# How many hunt for "big" bucks?



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

We all want to kill the biggest and badest buck on the mountain. How many of you actually hold out? Do you even set a goal? This year I want to shoot a decent 3 point or bigger with my bow. Do you really shoot the first spike you see? will you shoot a spike on the last day? What about for elk? Cow elk walks by at 33 yards...wait for a spike? shoot? 


waiting and ready! o-||


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, I'll bite. I do. I have eaten more tag soup that a lot of the hunters on here have had tags. I will usually shoot one deer about every 5 years in the two states that I hunt deer in and sometimes I'll stretch that out to every 10 years. As for elk here in Colorado I can pick up a either sex archery tag or a bull rifle tag and a cow tag for a later rifle season so I don't worry about a cow with the bow and arrows. 

As for what I'll shoot, I have my standards set quite high on a deer 190+ and as for a bull elk he'll have to go better than 350 since I have a 343 one on my wall.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

3 pt or better, always has been as a goal, once you get a small one, which I have, it just doesn't seem right for me.


----------



## amadkau (Sep 7, 2011)

My standard is low for elk having never shot one. I'd shoot a cow any day (during season of course). Deer I'd shoot a 3 or 4 point. Not worried too much about inches yet.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Same here. I almost always hold out. I have, however, on a few occasions changed my goal during the season depending on what I've been seeing, but it's pretty rare that I've had an animal thats staring me in the face and I settle for him. I've done that once, and for me, it wasn't something I want to do again.

I rarely set a "score" goal though. I think that can ruin a hunt when the inevitable ground shrinkage occurs.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

I always joke that the farther away from the truck I am the bigger he has to be! The work is the same when they hit the ground.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

If it's legal and has a good size body, I shoot no matter what. I'm a meat hunter. I want to shoot a wall hanger someday, but I want the meat in the freezer too much to hold out. I usually pass on spikes or other small bodied deer. The horns are an afterthought to me. 

A cow elk that walks within arrow range is meat in the freezer as long as she doesn't have a calf.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

pass up the spikes in tell later in the week or year.In less it a big spike. Other then that anything walks in range of my bow or rifle get shot. For as elk goes take what walks in front of me as well in less they got a young calf with them. I will kill my big when I get my le tag.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

This year I have set my goal for a bull elk, I don't care if it's a spike I just want a bull. But if it comes down to the last week or so of the season and a cow walks in front of me I'll take it. I have yet to harvest a deer with my bow so I am not hunting for the large rack yet. My personal standard has always been 2 pt or bigger.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Going to retire my bow of six years this year.....so, three point or better in the 160+ class for deer and I won't take a yearling spike or cow but plan on thumping one of the really tall spikes wondering around this year or one of the dry cows that sometimes can be as large as any of the 5 or 6 year old bulls in body weight. Those are the standards for me or tag soup. Last year, I had paper stuck in my teeth for months and a ding in my pride for a while longer. Time for retribution.....


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Big bucks? No. Big adventure and sport? Yes. I mean, I will not shoot a small buck or cow elk from the road. But a two point a mile from the truck, Heck yes. A cow elk three miles into the wilderness area, absolutely. I am not sure about a big buck or a decent bull from the road. I know I wouldn't be as proud of myself or it if that were the case. Yep, I have a mental illness!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If it's legal I'm shooting!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I always like to hold out for the nicer bucks. If it's early in the season and a duce steps out he's going to get a pass. That being said though, it's a little different for me and it goes a little farther than just wanting to kill a big deer. I shoot traditional archery equipment and the hunt to me is much more about getting close and waiting for that one perfect shot. Be it a monster buck or a smaller one it matters not. I dont get many shots, but the ones I do get on critters I think I'd like to take I usually make it count. That's what matters to me. Getting within that animals radar as to be so close my broadhead is making contact about the same time the nock leaves the string.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

If it has antlers, its dead.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

2 elk in 26 years, and 5 muleys in that same timeframe... not all "booners" or "popers" but all worthy of my expectations. I am certain I have passed on more animals than most have had chances at... it's all up to the individual, and every reason is a worthy one.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> If it's legal and has a good size body, I shoot no matter what. I'm a meat hunter. I want to shoot a wall hanger someday, but I want the meat in the freezer too much to hold out. I usually pass on spikes or other small bodied deer. The horns are an afterthought to me.
> 
> A cow elk that walks within arrow range is meat in the freezer as long as she doesn't have a calf.


+1 cant eat horns.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

30 inch rule with rifle or archery for deer. 360 minimum with rifle and 325 minimum with archery for elk. If not tag soup for me. (ps, sure you cant eat em but they sure look **** good on the wall.)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

If I'm hunting on a LE tag, deer or elk, it has to be bigger than what is already on the wall.
If I'm hunting an open deer or any bull unit......It's any bull that I see, and any 4point
deer that is at the outside edge of the ears or better. I usually archery a couple of years, then muzzle 
a year, then back to archery. Have not rifle hunted since they made us pick.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Been hunting big bucks. and small bucks. 48 years But .Some Bung Hole didn't draw tag this year. Am Still out of my mind.!!. Almost lost it over at the DWR this Morning.. What A Freekin Joke.. Ya talk to folks over at No Temple There still trying to figure out the SHAFT The Archers received..


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I hunt pretty much exclusively with my bow...if it has a heart beat and my tag matches the description then it's not safe if it stands broadside at 50 yards or less.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

pheaz said:


> 30 inch rule with rifle or archery for deer. 360 minimum with rifle and 325 minimum with archery for elk. If not tag soup for me. (ps, sure you cant eat em but they sure look **** good on the wall.)


So, how sick are you getting of eating tag soup?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> pheaz said:
> 
> 
> > 30 inch rule with rifle or archery for deer. 360 minimum with rifle and 325 minimum with archery for elk. If not tag soup for me. (ps, sure you cant eat em but they sure look **** good on the wall.)
> ...


Pheaz... do shoot a deer/elk every year? 50%, 20%, 4% of the time? just curious... not that those numbers aren't "real" or possible...but [email protected]#! that's be tough!.... 28" big deep forked 4X4 with eye guards walks by... You say nah... ill wait?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

For me it used to be I'd shoot any decent 4 point. Then I shot a 175 incher in 2009 and a 208 incher in 2011 and now I'm all about the big boys. I don't really have a certain score that I set for my lower limit. My standard is pretty much whether or not I would want to put a shoulder mount of him on the wall. I've still yet to shoot an elk but I don't really care to shoot a spike. I'd probably shoot any decent sized branch antler bull if I saw one on the open bull th is year.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Hunt for fun first, meat 2nd... If/when I ever draw LE tag, I will head hunt and pass on smaller bulls until the last day.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a tough one for me since I don't have a "standard" that I could really explain. Not sure I even understand it. 

One year I passed on several small bucks and even some 4 points. I ate tag soup that year. I just didn't feel like I saw something that I wanted to fling an arrow at and I had a elk tag that I felt like was all but a for sure thing so I felt like I was going to have some meat in the freezer regardless. 

Another year my daughter was with me and I stuck the first 2 point I saw to try and get her interested. She took hunters safety right after that and had a tag in her hand the following year. Probably one of most fulfilling hunts ever.

Last year I killed a big 2 point. When I saw him I just decided he was the one and thought a big 2 euro mount would look cool and I wasn't sure I was going to kill an elk so I wanted some meat in the freezer.

I, like others, try to find some big bucks or bulls to hunt but I hate hunts that end on opening day so I rarely kill anything on opening day no matter how big they are unless there are a bunch of other hunters in camp that I can help. I like big antlers but I like meat a little more but more than either of those I like the hunt. I like getting close and seeing wildlife. I'm probably more of a wildlife enthusist that also hunts. I like seeing new areas and trying to "figure" them out. I like watching wildlife behavior and have let a shot on an animal that I wanted pass because I was so into watching what it was doing. I get as much satisfaction with a successful stalk and getting close as I do closing the deal.

No standard for me. I just shoot when I feel like it's time.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Markthehunter88 said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > pheaz said:
> ...


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: How many hunt for "big" bucks?*



pheaz said:


> 30 inch rule with rifle or archery for deer. 360 minimum with rifle and 325 minimum with archery for elk. If not tag soup for me. (ps, sure you cant eat em but they sure look **** good on the wall.)


In all fairness this was before all the elk were slaughtered in Heber a couple years ago right?:shock:


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Depends on the hunt etc. I don't set a hard standard. Last year I passed a couple smaller 6 points and then finally missed the bull of the dreams... twice (my pin got bumped i think)


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Someone else said it earlier... (I'd go back and get the quote, but I'm too lazy) "The further away from the truck, the bigger it has to be" or something like that. I've yet to get something HUGE... But I do have 3 bucks on my wall that are all right around the 22" mark. I'm also the guy that used to (for the first 10 years of hunting deer) would take the first thing I saw in the season. Why? Simple... Antlers don't taste good. Truth be told, older deer don't taste as good as young deer. But for the last 13 years or so, I've turned in to a "Descending scale" hunter. First 1/3 of the hunt, I want to find a bigger buck... and those standards fall as the hunt progresses. The only time this rule didn't apply was back in '09 when I had 3 days to hunt. (Yes, I'm a rifle guy, posting in the archery forum...) That one was a different ball game.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yancey, you're a closeted archery guy, you just don't know it yet. You also love Nickleback, but you'll never admit it around your head banging Metal buddies. Your secrets are safe with me buddy!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Just saw this thread, and ya, pheaz has killed some DAM nice stuff .. 

Which brings me to this,,, It's a graduation thing. and standards change.

Myself, If I'm not going to hang it,,,,I wont shoot it.

My kids, If they want to pull the trigger, I'll skin it, and eat it ,, don't care.
In fact, my 15 year old has his 4th year in a row cow tag.....shoot a yearling I say!
If were going to eat it, it might as well be the best.

No getting down on guys that shoot small stuff , that's fine, just appreciate it, and use it ..

Now my wife, It's got to be something special or she'll pass everything up!


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

bullsnot said:


> This is a tough one for me since I don't have a "standard" that I could really explain. Not sure I even understand it.
> 
> One year I passed on several small bucks and even some 4 points. I ate tag soup that year. I just didn't feel like I saw something that I wanted to fling an arrow at and I had a elk tag that I felt like was all but a for sure thing so I felt like I was going to have some meat in the freezer regardless.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> It's a graduation thing.


Amen...


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> We all want to kill the biggest and badest buck on the mountain. How many of you actually hold out? Do you even set a goal? This year I want to shoot a decent 3 point or bigger with my bow. Do you really shoot the first spike you see? will you shoot a spike on the last day? What about for elk? Cow elk walks by at 33 yards...wait for a spike? shoot?
> 
> waiting and ready! o-||


I hold out. I have shot just one general season "meet buck" in the last 20 years but this may be the year I hang my tag on a buck. My goal, is the buck has to have the "WOW" factor or the "giggle" factor. If the buck makes me giggle like a little girl or I say out loud... WOW, then it's big enough. I've already seen several bucks in that class this year. When it comes to elk, I shoot the first legal bull I see. My family loves the elk meat.
Also, when it comes to big bucks and archery. I don't lower my standards just because I'm shooting a bow. If it's a buck that I won't shoot with a rifle, then I won't shoot it with my bow either.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: How many hunt for "big" bucks?*

+1 with what goofy said.

I shoot what makes me happy. I would rather see a one or two year old buck walk. Let my kids shoot what they want.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the pursuit of a big buck, more so than a big bull. To me, big mulies are the ultimate challenge with a bow. Sure, anyone can get lucky, but to shoot them consistently (which I do not) means you are a very good archer/hunter.

Last year I ate tag soup, not because I didn't have the opportunity, I could have shot a dozen different bucks. But my standard is to try and shoot something bigger than my previous big one. If I am low on venison, then I may drop that standard a bit, but I am past shooting yearlings. Nothing against those who do though, it is a personal thing for me.

Opening morning last year, 10 minutes after light, I passed on what may have been my biggest archery buck (I am still kicking myself). Reason being is we saw two nicer bucks in the same area the night before, and both my brother and I were putting a stalk on a nicer buck we just bumped. I had this buck (25" 4pt that was tall, good forks, but no eye guards) staring at me broadside at 50 yards. I just sat and watched him until he walked off. Did I get greedy, yes. But all I could think about as I watched that buck was "it is only the first day of a week long hunt and there are at least 3 other nicer bucks in this area, one of which I know is just over this knoll". So I didn't shoot and I will live with regret until my next opportunity. You live and learn.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

We certainly are a diverse group and I think that's great just so long as everyone sees that and agrees to keep it that way! Myself, I'm a one per species trophy hunter. I'm happy with one Pope and Young animal. (I have my elk and pronghorn) I'll certainly take another if given the chance, but I don't make my hunting plans nor do I spend the time, money and effort based on getting another one. However, I don't have my mule deer yet, so I'll spend a bit more time in that pursuit. I already know where to go, it's just a matter of setting up in the right place and being patient. No matter what happens though, I won't eat my tag if I can help it, especially since I have the Extended.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Im going to be pretty picky this year just like last year. You will never get the "BIG ONE" if you shoot at the first deer you see opening morning. As for the guys i hunt with the will all have 2 or 3 pts by Sunday.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it has been about 12 years since I punched my last deer tag. But if it is good enough for you have at the one that makes you happy.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*How many hunt for "big" bucks?*

I get to hunt big bucks every year. They might not be "big" in other people's minds, but I don't care. I'm the only one who gets to fill my tag and whatever I decide to take (if I get lucky enough) will be a monster.


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

As far as I'm concerned any animal taken in fair chase with archery equipment is a trophy.


----------



## Flipinsticks725 (Jun 21, 2012)

Last year I shot my first Deer with a bow it was a little forkie. This year I plan on shooting a big buck (4pt or better), but I'm not a fan of Tag soup either so if I don't have a big one down by late november I'll get me a doe on the extended archery to fill the tag.


----------



## bowhuntinornutin (Mar 4, 2012)

As for the elk anything goes calfs, cows or bulls. With the deer I'm not near as fond of the taste so I'm more of a horn hunter.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Flipinsticks725 said:


> Last year I shot my first Deer with a bow it was a little forkie. This year I plan on shooting a big buck (4pt or better), but I'm not a fan of Tag soup either so if I don't have a big one down by late november I'll get me a doe on the extended archery to fill the tag.


I thought you said if you dont kill a big one by Half way throught the first week you will lower your standards?


----------



## Flipinsticks725 (Jun 21, 2012)

stick&string89 said:


> Flipinsticks725 said:
> 
> 
> > Last year I shot my first Deer with a bow it was a little forkie. This year I plan on shooting a big buck (4pt or better), but I'm not a fan of Tag soup either so if I don't have a big one down by late november I'll get me a doe on the extended archery to fill the tag.
> ...


I don't know what you are talking about I plan on shooting a big buck and I won't lower my standards until the extended goes to doe only.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Flipinsticks725 said:


> stick&string89 said:
> 
> 
> > Flipinsticks725 said:
> ...


We will see. :lol:


----------

